# Camposol Sector D



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi,
I have been seeing lots of properties for sales on Camposol, but most of them always seem to be on Sector D.

Why are so many for sale from that sector more than any other part. Is there something wrong with that part of the area ?

Thanks
Neil


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> I have been seeing lots of properties for sales on Camposol, but most of them always seem to be on Sector D.
> 
> Why are so many for sale from that sector more than any other part. Is there something wrong with that part of the area ?
> ...


Scroll down to the end of the page and you'll see some links to threads about Camposol that may help you.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi,

I think your memory might be failing you 

Have a look at the response last time you asked the question: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...stions-if-anyone-can-help-me-re-camposol.html


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Horlics said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think your memory might be failing you
> 
> ...


Yes it certainly is, i completely forgot i had posted that, so thanks for reminding me


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

nearly said:


> Hi,
> I have been seeing lots of properties for sales on Camposol, but most of them always seem to be on Sector D.
> 
> Why are so many for sale from that sector more than any other part. Is there something wrong with that part of the area ?
> ...


As you must be aware , Camposol D has some problem areas 
However there are some lovely properties not affected .
One reason that so many are for sale may be that it is a long way from the commercial centres, medical centre etc,and if people no longer wish to drive, or cannot drive any more, then it is inconvenient to have to rely on the kndness of others for a lift


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

extranjero said:


> As you must be aware , Camposol D has some problem areas
> However there are some lovely properties not affected .
> One reason that so many are for sale may be that it is a long way from the commercial centres, medical centre etc,and if people no longer wish to drive, or cannot drive any more, then it is inconvenient to have to rely on the kndness of others for a lift


Thanks for your reply, i suppose i can understand that being further away. What if people in Sector D & C want to go for a drink at the Commercial Centre. Do they have taxis available obviously not being able to drive after having a drink.

How long do you think it would take to walk from Commercial Centre to Sector D ?

Thanks
Neil


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

Ooops, some worms ?? 
Hot News « cracamposol.com


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Always find it funny ( yeah easily amused) when in some areas the locale is specifically divided into and known by sector names. Always reminds me of a large penitentiary type set up whereby there are serious differences betwixt the folks in each sector

Sector D, now they're a nice lot but for god sake don't ever mix with the sector C crowd plus we all know what those sector B types get up to- dirty devils!!!!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Rabbitcat said:


> Sector D, now they're a nice lot but for god sake don't ever mix with the sector C crowd plus we all know what those sector B types get up to- dirty devils!!!!


I'll check the Ashley Madison leak and let you know.


----------



## nearly (Jul 28, 2015)

Tellus said:


> Ooops, some worms ??
> Hot News « cracamposol.com


So in regards to the link you kindly sent, i take it that things aren't going to be resolved any time soon ?

Based on what is quoted on that page, does that mean none of the properties are safe realistically to purchase ?

What do you see the outcome being for Camposol if the roads and lighting aren't correct and lack of money means it will not get rectified.


----------



## extranjero (Nov 16, 2012)

Firstly, the sectors will dusappear with each having their own name eg A- Los Palacios

Yes there are a lot of things to be done on Camposol, but most of the thousands of ownners are living there very happily, thankyou
Thank God an organisation like the CRA is looking after their interests.
Having lived there 13+ years, on B I have only suffered minor inconveniences that you could get on any urbanisation or indeed, Spanish town
Nearly- Because you will see a lot of negative comments from people whose only source of information is Youtube or unreliable local press, why not visit yourself, talk to people living there, visit shops, restaurants etc, go to the port and town. View some villas, and then make up your own mind.


----------

